Ask HN: Is anybody working on an alternative to Wikipedia? - julienreszka
======
rajlego
Larry Sanger (wikipedia creator) is working on the encyclophere:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Esw3gXK82Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Esw3gXK82Y)
Description from that video: Shorter video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PrWG..](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PrWG..).
The Encyclosphere will be a decentralized, leaderless, centerless network of
encyclopedic content, which does for encyclopedias what the Blogosphere did
for blogs. But to make such a network, we need encyclopedia format standards.
Wikipedia ex-founder Larry Sanger is starting the Knowledge Standards
Foundation to convene a discussion and coding efforts to creating such
standards.

~~~
julienreszka
Thank you very interesting approach!

------
eesmith
I know of h2g2 - [https://www.h2g2.com/](https://www.h2g2.com/) .

Wikipedia ('natch) has a list at
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_online_encyclopedias](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_online_encyclopedias)
.

------
s1t5
Considering the quality of Wikipedia and the effort that has gone into it, why
would anyone attempt to work on an alternative?

